# Tethering is it cruel? and..



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am wondering....I was against this method before but I need both dogs outside equally when I leave or clean or just need a break from them.
I am thinking of tethering them on each side of the yard since our backyard is really big. with dog houses. 
SO
What type of tether should I buy for an apbt? and how big of a stake should we buy? collar suggestions aswell. any good collars for tethering? (They will fight if left together and Peaches would need to go out to potty if she was left inside too long plus I find it unfair one dog is outside and not both.) it is just safer for them if they are tethered out rather then running loose where they could hurt eachother.....again or sneak past someone while they arent thinking (roommates)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think it is cruel, you are looking out for their safty and that's good. I'm not sure what kind you are looking for. They make some good cable's and chains just for large breeds. I've personally never used them because my yard is seperated by fences, but I'm sure some one here can give you some advice. I know Marty has more than one dog and his yard set up is beautiful.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, we are still waiting for the ALMOST done dog run...it has taken the landlord 3 months before he cleared it out and got the fence not it has been a good 2 months and still....nothing!

I have to do something. cant have both dogs in at once and dont want to exclude one dog from indoor outdoor activities.


I am thinking a chain since a wire rope could be chewed if they really wanted out of it.

I am googling like a mad person right now. =/


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chains would probly be beat since they can easily chew through a rope, they do make heavy duty runners too do you have trees in your yard?


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

get a chain and as for the steak use a car axle it works great stillwater kennel supply has good collars your choice leather or nylon dont get teh kind that stretch or your dog will get loose


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I suggest the following:

Purchase at HomeDepot or Lowes

Cable around tree with aluminum clamps on each side of it, both sides looped









Cable (depending on length you want) again aluminum clamps on each end. 









One side looped for lock together all three loops and the other side with another lock to the dog. 
I also suggest a nice heavy duty harness
Dog harness for Cane Corso | Dog-harness-info.com

The ones you can purchase in pet stores are not that sturdy


















Seen this type broken time and time again on the clip itself

Well thats my suggestion


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> I suggest the following:
> 
> Purchase at HomeDepot or Lowes
> 
> ...


Awesome that's what I was talking about:woof::woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

No, no tree's in the backyard. 

I am seeing how much car axels are. 

Could I dig a hole and fill it with cement and put the inground stake in there? or would that be a FAIL?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Car Axel would work 

You could also use in cement car rim into the ground as well .. half in the cement and half out to put the cable thru. or cement it into the ground with a metal fencing pipe thru the middle ..


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Car Axel would work
> 
> You could also use in cement car rim into the ground as well .. half in the cement and half out to put the cable thru. or cement it into the ground with a metal fencing pipe thru the middle ..


sounds like that will do the job! THANX A BUNCH!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Not a problem ... best of luck


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Not a problem ... best of luck


=) Thanx again, you have no idea how much help you were and also.... Thank you everyone else aswell!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Only downside to using cable would be that they tend to wear out, my dog I have now is in a kennel, however my boxer I use to own way back when was notrious for breaking these type of cables. Once the sheth around the cable is worn off and the cable is exposed to the weather is will weakin the cable causing it to break easier. i would recommend you buying a chain, they have different grades and are not weakined by the weather like cables can be. If you go with a cable check it periodically.

download this pdf called tip drill by cali jack you might not agree with what alot of it discusses and you might have already download it. But in this book contains all the information you need to properly chain your dogs in your yard.
Download TIP_DRILL.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I use cable runs and high fence electrified (cattle fence) enclosures.
For emergencies I have a chain anchored to the ground near a dog house. You never know when you need an emergency spot to move a dog to if it becomes an escape artist of DA in my enclosure. 
I have learned that if a KF breaks out between my dogs while I am alone a tie out is the best tool to use in order to help get the dogs separated.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I use cable runs and high fence electrified (cattle fence) enclosures.
> For emergencies I have a chain anchored to the ground near a dog house. You never know when you need an emergency spot to move a dog to if it becomes an escape artist of DA in my enclosure.
> I have learned that if a KF breaks out between my dogs while I am alone a tie out is the best tool to use in order to help get the dogs separated.


I already know the answer to the electic fence question. Mark wont go for it!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't recommend using a harness on a tie out. A determined dog may try to drag the anchor around ...With a collar they are less likely to try to pull pull out. 

By the way I am not suggesting a wireless fence.
I mean a barrier so that mutts and kids will keep away from your tethered dog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Two exceptional ways of securing the APBT both depicted by stratton in "The American Pit Bull Terrier". One is the car axel w/ a bull loop and swivle attached to chain then a swivle and bull clip or latch of choice at the other end. The cable run, many ways to construct this.. This is a favorite as it allows the dog more area to move. Check out for example OFK cable runs. He has strong a%% pulling dogs secured very well. The oldies are the goodies... Fences and runs are great, also a great way to get a foot rung up, or a nose tore off. I use 1 big 40X30 pen for most of the crew and 1 tree line for my cannibal.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Car Axles work great. Just remember that your set up is only as strong as the weakest link. Be it the clasp, the collar or the chain. Also a HUGE chain is not necessary. I use 4 inch nylon collars with a big O ring then a bull snap on the end of a chain. don't forget the swivels on the end of the chain so it will not twist.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Pitcrew said:


> Car Axles work great. Just remember that your set up is only as strong as the weakest link. Be it the clasp, the collar or the chain. Also a HUGE chain is not necessary. I use 4 inch nylon collars with a big O ring then a bull snap on the end of a chain. don't forget the swivels on the end of the chain so it will not twist.


Yes that is why I use D rings and parts rated to 300 pounds or more.

http://kmsinc.thomasnet.com/viewitems/quick-links/style-7350?&forward=1


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

im for tethering 
the items geisthexe suggested is real good or if u want a chain setup
i have chico attached to his big dog house right now trying to show him he cant run away from the lot but most of the time he would be loose.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

xsax them some cool looking dog house's ..........and what good info from all


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

xsax said:


> im for tethering
> the items geisthexe suggested is real good or if u want a chain setup
> i have chico attached to his big dog house right now trying to show him he cant run away from the lot but most of the time he would be loose.


I love those dog houses. did you make them or did you buy those?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I don't recommend using a harness on a tie out. A determined dog may try to drag the anchor around ...With a collar they are less likely to try to pull pull out.
> 
> By the way I am not suggesting a wireless fence.
> I mean a barrier so that mutts and kids will keep away from your tethered dog.


ah, I see. hehe


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> Car Axles work great. Just remember that your set up is only as strong as the weakest link. Be it the clasp, the collar or the chain. Also a HUGE chain is not necessary. I use 4 inch nylon collars with a big O ring then a bull snap on the end of a chain. don't forget the swivels on the end of the chain so it will not twist.


can you show me a picture of your chain set up please so I have an idea?

I was looking at a size like this:

Heavy-Weight Tie-Out Chain, 15 Feet #3836. $11.95.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I tether my dog since we don't have a fence 'yet'... I bought a cork screw stake, & 50 ft of steel line & he's in harness in his tether. He's on the smaller side of an average abpt so this works well for me. I never leave him be & am always with him since we don't have a fence & my neighbor is psychotic. I feel this is a way to give him a little freedom & also teaches boundaries - which my neighbors have NOT A CLUE what boundaries mean... Until yesterday :angeldevi

As for Harness vs Collar:

Dogs easily slip out of collars at any given unless the collar is choking the dog - I like a strong sturdy harnesses vs. a collar because there's also a possibility dog could hang him/herself if the lead is just a little too short or gets wrapped around a tree etc. if he/she happen to jump a fence/barrier close by. Happened to my husbands coworkers wife very sad, he came home to a dog that tried to hop the fence on a lead which got wrapped around the stake the collar worked as a noose... A harness would just be very uncomfortable (at most) until someone could come to the dog's aid.

If you want to leave the dog out so you can have a break you should set up a runner instead of a tether & that'd be your best bet


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

we made them the smaller one is for the cats we have 11 cats lol they help with critter control. i built a new one recently for my mother in laws rott. her husband gets cheap material from work. we might get into building dog houses...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

xsax said:


> we made them the smaller one is for the cats we have 11 cats lol they help with critter control. i built a new one recently for my mother in laws rott. her husband gets cheap material from work. we might get into building dog houses...


I'd buy some! haha they are very nice looking!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

xsax said:


> we made them the smaller one is for the cats we have 11 cats lol they help with critter control. i built a new one recently for my mother in laws rott. her husband gets cheap material from work. we might get into building dog houses...


Lumber is certainly cheap at the moment - kinda sad though...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I tether my dog since we don't have a fence 'yet'... I bought a cork screw stake, & 50 ft of steel line & he's in harness in his tether. He's on the smaller side of an average abpt so this works well for me. I never leave him be & am always with him since we don't have a fence & my neighbor is psychotic. I feel this is a way to give him a little freedom & also teaches boundaries - which my neighbors have NOT A CLUE what boundaries mean... Until yesterday :angeldevi
> 
> As for Harness vs Collar:
> 
> ...


 waiting for the run to be finished. we have da dogs and I want to be able to tether tem both outside when need it be. We rotate them but We need a way to leave them outside too until the run is built.

riley is being trained weight pulling so when she gets the harness she thinks she gets to pull. that wont work and there are no fences short enough for our dogs to scale. they never even tried so I don't have to worry bout them jumping over and hanging themselves. the tether wont even be close to any walls eather and there is nothing they can climb on and fall off accidently either. we have dirt in the backyard and thats about it. LOL!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i dunno, i understand why tethering can be a good idea, but bam and angel are escape artists. i wouldnt feel comfortable 8 hours away from them a day with just a collar tied to a wire cable. 

i had a bam in a 4.5' fence when he was 6 months or so. he would be sitting on the back poorch at the door when i got home from work. it made me worry way to much so he went right inside


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

intensive said:


> i dunno, i understand why tethering can be a good idea, but bam and angel are escape artists. i wouldnt feel comfortable 8 hours away from them a day with just a collar tied to a wire cable.
> 
> i had a bam in a 4.5' fence when he was 6 months or so. he would be sitting on the back poorch at the door when i got home from work. it made me worry way to much so he went right inside


I have tethered them before for 4 hours while I was gone and came back to them both sleeping where I left them. lol!

When we need to go out we tie them to the wood posts by the door. I just don't like how close they are to eachother and how short the leads are so we don't do it often.


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I have tethered them before for 4 hours while I was gone and came back to them both sleeping where I left them. lol!
> 
> When we need to go out we tie them to the wood posts by the door. I just don't like how close they are to eachother and how short the leads are so we don't do it often.


better watch out somebody dotn steal your dog. i know she is still young


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

rednose504 said:


> better watch out somebody dotn steal your dog. i know she is still young


That's for sure!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Tethering is just wrong!...............






















.................. if you're not using a solid anchor. I use fence posts with 3 feet of concrete under em'. Would like to get some axles though.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i just take a cable a screw with the loop on it and bout 1 foot section of 4x4 put the screw in at the top and bury it bout 4 feet down that way all u have is the lead comeing out the grond no way to get tangeld


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I fully do not thing tethering is wrong b/c some folks have no choice. All my dogs have outside kennels but my Staffie bull, Pepper can jump 6ft kennels, I have put tops on and he has climbed up and tore holes in it, then I did chicken wire and he pushed it until he bent in enough to once again get out. So now he is tethered in his kennel. cable is long enough for him to walk around the kennel but not long enough for him to reach the top of the kennel fencing 

Harnesses: A weight pull harness and a nicely fitted walking harness does not feel the same on the dog. so your dog should not want to start pulling cuz of the harness. 
You can get harnesses that have different weight to them. 
Many folks who do multi things with there dogs will train there dog this way to teach the dog to the weight and the training pattern. 
EX::
- Aggitation Harness (certain weight) So the dog knows its bite training time.
- Tracking Harness (very light weight) So they know when to track.
- WP Harness (different design all together) So know when to pull
- Walking Harness (again different weight) Just designed for typical walking time.

On my staffie he has on both .. 2" collar & a harness. I have a clip between the harness and the collar and the cable hooked to the collar. He is a magician when it comes to getting out of stuff. Right now he is at a friends house (was showing) now coming home :woof: and he has broke out of anything they have put him in. Sorry Becky 

I agree if you have a dog that can break a cable chain is the way to go. 
But I again do not agree with the tether tools that are made to sink in the ground ... As Pepper (staffie bull) has pulled the best one they make out of the ground.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

1. who is gonna hope my brick wall, my roomate has lived here for years and most are afraid of our dogs because they are pits. we also know all the people around us so that isnt an issue.


2. Tethering is the only otion for now. and that is a great IDEA! we have some unused posts in the backyard. I could spend all day building them. tho, it will be delayed this week because of rain...



3. If i am going to get the inground I will buy cement to anchor it in place.


I am however going to try the inground anchor since this isnt fully what we are going to keep them in. we are going to rotate one dog to the tether in the yard while the other is in the dog run and house, and rotate them this way.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I know you may not want to read this but I recommend that you invest in a heavy duty 10 X10X 6' cage with a top. I use the Cable runs for dogs that destroy cages (my neo) but to be honest I dont have the welded (heavy duty) cages. It is just safer for you and the dog.
My cages have spots for padlocks. I dont lock them because if you steal my mastiffs then you deserve it!....lol

These are the cages I have with my big Neo Walking around on Guard duty. Not that my dogs are wussies but my Neo looks like a guard compared to the dogos.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...t-kennels-pens/dog-kennel-10-x-10-x-6-3606512

By the way...I put chicken wire over the top and a tarp.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> Car Axles work great. Just remember that your set up is only as strong as the weakest link. Be it the clasp, the collar or the chain. Also a HUGE chain is not necessary. I use 4 inch nylon collars with a big O ring then a bull snap on the end of a chain. don't forget the swivels on the end of the chain so it will not twist.


good call...


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd recommend a good chain/axle setup.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I know you may not want to read this but I recommend that you invest in a heavy duty 10 X10X 6' cage with a top. I use the Cable runs for dogs that destroy cages (my neo) but to be honest I dont have the welded (heavy duty) cages. It is just safer for you and the dog.
> My cages have spots for padlocks. I dont lock them because if you steal my mastiffs then you deserve it!....lol
> 
> These are the cages I have with my big Neo Walking around on Guard duty. Not that my dogs are wussies but my Neo looks like a guard compared to the dogos.
> ...


LOL, for sure.. My best kennels were modified stock pens, as you said some dogs destroy the toughest of barriers though. Thus tethering. Goat wire secured w/ bailing wire is the best topper I have found. I also use old trampelines cut to fit, great water/ice sheds and shade. Unless I bought the 40.00+ tarps I always end up w/ loops, nylon string, and ripped tarp every where. Old trampelines are easy to find, the material works great.


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

I had used the axle/chain/D-link end for my 1st pitbull i ever had an had no problems.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I know you may not want to read this but I recommend that you invest in a heavy duty 10 X10X 6' cage with a top. I use the Cable runs for dogs that destroy cages (my neo) but to be honest I dont have the welded (heavy duty) cages. It is just safer for you and the dog.
> My cages have spots for padlocks. I dont lock them because if you steal my mastiffs then you deserve it!....lol
> 
> These are the cages I have with my big Neo Walking around on Guard duty. Not that my dogs are wussies but my Neo looks like a guard compared to the dogos.
> ...


I was looking at those a few months back for both dogs. we will see though..sounds like a very good idea aswell


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

B.Mamba said:


> I had used the axle/chain/D-link end for my 1st pitbull i ever had an had no problems.


That would be the cheapest way, but I am looking at those giant dog kennels. hehe alot of $$$ but very useful and would work very well


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Here's a thread I made about this subject... http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11144-chaining-dog-cruel.html

If you have any questions please ask 

Chain set up...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

THANKS Marty! =)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hey marty is that a quarter or a nickle in the middle of that chain on the ground?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

A quarter


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Marty said:


> Here's a thread I made about this subject... http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11144-chaining-dog-cruel.html
> 
> If you have any questions please ask
> 
> Chain set up...


:goodpost:thats it, the old school way...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

For Zenith we have a metal stake in the ground similar to this.








She doesn't pull it out.


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

Well whatever you end up with hope it works out for you an your buddy's.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Guy's please don't play with these stakes from wal mart, Get a car axle from a junk yard and drive it in the ground with a sledge hammer leaving 6 inches above ground and you should be good 

There about 3 ft long!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> For Zenith we have a metal stake in the ground similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might work for one dog or another, but how long is it and what's it made of? Not knocking it, but Im sure if the dog is determined enough that it wouldn't suffice. jmo


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It is made of steel. I think it was about two feet or so. I just put that one as what it kinda looks like. The ring on mine is also higher on the top. It comes with a guarantee that your dog can't pull it out of the ground. Maybe Zenith isn't determined enough but she tries. lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> waiting for the run to be finished. we have da dogs and I want to be able to tether tem both outside when need it be. We rotate them but We need a way to leave them outside too until the run is built.
> 
> riley is being trained weight pulling so when she gets the harness she thinks she gets to pull. that wont work and there are no fences short enough for our dogs to scale. they never even tried so I don't have to worry bout them jumping over and hanging themselves. the tether wont even be close to any walls eather and there is nothing they can climb on and fall off accidently either. we have dirt in the backyard and thats about it. LOL!


That's a good point about the harness, I don't weight train with mine. But I have fences, etc. to worry about. I don't always harness him either since I keep a watchful eye, but it sounds like you have a large enough property that you can leave them be time to time. Unfortunately in my neighborhood everyone's so jam packed & stick their noses in everyone's business I really don't give the time to trust others.


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

I use the classic axle and chain set-ups. Not everyone is for that or chaining in general but I think everything can be misused in a way.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Axle, AXLE, AXLE!!!! I am going with that and a smaller chain link for both dogs. I may get lucky and get a few used ones if I look around. xD


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

As of right now for Kambo we use a twisted post in the ground and a cable with clasps on both ends. I don't think it's cruel at all to tether. We put Kambo inside at nighttime and outside during the day for the most part. If it's raining or really wet she comes in the house and stays.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Mom_of_Tex said:


> As of right now for Kambo we use a twisted post in the ground and a cable with clasps on both ends. I don't think it's cruel at all to tether. We put Kambo inside at nighttime and outside during the day for the most part. If it's raining or really wet she comes in the house and stays.


we will be doing that with the girls during the day and at night bring them in atleast until the dog run is built.


----------

